# Very Sad today



## Keys & Eyegone (May 9, 2004)

Last night was ABSOLUTLY FREEZING (-40C with wind chill) so I had turned up all my birds' heater to high to keep them warm during the night.This morning when I woke up I knew something was wrong but I just shrugged it off cause I had to work today and I thought I was still had my feelings from yesterday's bad day. The heater in my shed to keep Chance, Speckles, Skywalker and Hoot warm had burnt out its motor. Hoot had been alittle on the sick side for 1/2 a day yesterday and that must have taken a lot out of him cause he didn't make the night. I was very distort going to work today and when I told my co-works what had happen, the ones who had whached him grow were on the verge of tears. Then ol' and behold we get a call that a lady could not take care of her 2 Budges anymore so I had to go with one of our APOs to go and get the birds. I felt bad cause she was giving up her birds and I had just lost one. 
I miss him so much. He was such a pain and a messy little guy but I loved him all the same. I was actually going to kept him cause some people aproached me about educating the public on wild birds, so I was going to use him as a teaching aid.
I'll be buring him this spring when the snow menlts. I'm certianly never going to make this mistake again. 
Hilary Dawn


PS~I found out Skywalker it a female and now she and Spekles are a mated pair.


----------



## Camrron (Dec 19, 2005)

Sorry to hear about that Hilary. That kind of cold snap can be really hard on birds or any animal for that matter. It is not your fault though. Some things are just out of our control at times, like appliances that fail when you need them most. You and I in the cold climes know how tough birds can be though in bitter weather. It might be that the heater failing had very little to do with your birds passing. 

BTW, I now avoid any of those heaters with fans on the back. I stick to the radiant oil-filled heaters. The reason is I had a heater once, the fan failed and the coil never went off. I had a fire as a result when the whole unit burst into flames. Maybe try a radiant heater. They are a lot safer. 

Cameron


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

I am so sorry!

Cynthia


----------



## upcd (Mar 12, 2005)

*So Sorry*

About your bird. Winter is a hard time.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

I'm very sorry about this Hilary. Sometimes things are just beyond our control. I've had heating pads stop working overnight with tiny baby birds on them, so I know how you are feeling.

Terry


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Hi Hilary,

Sorry to hear about poor Hoot, even though he wasn't doing well, I'm sure it still took you very much by surprise.

There really aren't any condolences that will take the hurt away, but you know what they say about time and wounds.

fp


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I'm so sorry to hear about Hoot. Please accept my sincerest condolences and I am sending thoughts of comfort to you.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Hilary, so very sorry to hear about Hoot.

Maggie


----------



## dnrslucky1 (Oct 13, 2005)

I am so very sorry! That is very sad!

Denise


----------



## Pete Jasinski (Jan 2, 2005)

I'm so sorry you lost your baby Hilary, I wish there was more we could do to console you in your time of need.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Hilary, I am so sorry. It might have nothing to do with the heater as mentioned already, it could have been that just his time came.

Reti


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Oh, Hilary, I am so sorry that this happened. You work so hard to take good care of your birds, I know this loss is distressing for you. Take care of yourself, so you can be there for your other birds.


----------



## Keys & Eyegone (May 9, 2004)

Thanks everyone for your kind words. I'm still a little upset cause every monring when I go outside to the shed I always expect his chrep and bright eyes. 
But that day turned around for the better (in a way) because SkyWalker laid her first egg that night. She's mated to the one and only Speckles. {she'll be laying her 2nd today if everything goes right}
Well thand again for being there are for me everyone.
Hilary Dawn


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi Hilary,


I am so sorry to hear this tale...

That is such a severe Winter 'cold' you have there up in New Brunswick...it is unimaginable to me...

Golly...

Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

Hilary, 

I am very sorry to hear about your bird Hoot, I agree with Cammron and Reti, that it may not have had anything to do with the heater.

I would like to say though, that if I was a bird trying to endure a hard winter, that my only hope would be to end up in the hands of someone like you.....someone thoughtful enough to turn the heater on for a cold little bird.


Feather


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Hilary, 

I send my condolences to you as well over the loss of Toot It's never easy and ALWAYS a shock when something like this happens. I feel for you over this.


Take care,


----------

